# Algae Bloom and Cloudy Water



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

Might try the "One-Two punch" method posted by darkcobra. Here is a link....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684

Read the whole thing as others post their success and failures and some tips. He changed the recommended dosage at one point to be a little on the safer side. 

Blackout for a few days is also recommended for algae blooms. Maybe try that first and use one-two punch method if that doesn't work.

As for the test kits, one designed for fish would be better. The one from walmart may not test things in the proper ranges we need for fish keeping. It looks like it puts nitrites and nitrates together on one test, and that may be bad as we need to know each individually to know about the cycle. The API one may be expensive but I would try to save up if possible to get it. It is usually the cheapest out there and has most of what you need.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

What's the distance between substrate and lights?

Close lights without additional CO2 gives cyanobacteria an advantage over plants in photosynthesis competition.


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

Is the cloudiness whitish or greenish? I alao dont know the par of those lights but i would say you have too much light (depending on heigth of the lights) and your photoperiod is too long. Its all part of learning. I learned the hard way about bacterial and algae blooms. Now i know how to cycle a tank before adding fish and those blooms are all part of your tank trying to find an equilibrium.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

How about trying a blackout? Shut the lights off for a few days and see if that helps at all.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

$40 is not that much considering how much trouble and time it is probably going to save you. You currently have no idea what your dosing is doing to the tank, get a kit and find out.

If you are putting root tabs in on a monthly basis that might be one reason. Test your water, you need to know what your levels are.

If you don't want to spend the money, spend the time and gas and drive a sample to the fish store, they should test for free.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree.

I think your 23w lights are way too high. I would recommend you switch to 2x 10w for the algae. I don't think shrimp love light too much either. As for the green water and cloudy water, they are from too many nutrients in the water, and if you vacuum the gravel and let it bloom, it will run out of nutrients and die down. Have to admit I've never heard of cloudy water and green water at the same time, unless you're referring to the green water being cloudy.

In a 10 gallon tank, water parameters can change fast and you need to know when it happens. Buy the API. I did.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 9, 2013)

Dolfan said:


> Might try the "One-Two punch" method posted by darkcobra. Here is a link....
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolfan, I'll have to give that a try and see how it works out. I guess i'll be saving up for the API test kit, I just hate how damn expensive it is :icon_cry: Have you ever tried the One-Two Punch yourself?




AirstoND said:


> What's the distance between substrate and lights?
> 
> Close lights without additional CO2 gives cyanobacteria an advantage over plants in photosynthesis competition.


It's a around 8 inches roughly guessing. I'm away from my tank for a week as i'm visiting my parents but i'll let you know when I get back. What's the recommended distance between the lights and substrate?



meppitech said:


> Is the cloudiness whitish or greenish? I alao dont know the par of those lights but i would say you have too much light (depending on heigth of the lights) and your photoperiod is too long. Its all part of learning. I learned the hard way about bacterial and algae blooms. Now i know how to cycle a tank before adding fish and those blooms are all part of your tank trying to find an equilibrium.


The cloudiness is more whitish whenever I do a water change but within a few days as the algae builds up I notice the water to become greener. I also cut the photoperiod down to 8 hours which is pretty short don't you think? I also need to learn how to cycle a tank properly, maybe thats my issue?



Dan's85 said:


> How about trying a blackout? Shut the lights off for a few days and see if that helps at all.


How long would you recommend the blackout for ? I tried one for 2 days and didn't see any noticeable difference. 



Django said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think your 23w lights are way too high. I would recommend you switch to 2x 10w for the algae. I don't think shrimp love light too much either. As for the green water and cloudy water, they are from too many nutrients in the water, and if you vacuum the gravel and let it bloom, it will run out of nutrients and die down. Have to admit I've never heard of cloudy water and green water at the same time, unless you're referring to the green water being cloudy.
> 
> In a 10 gallon tank, water parameters can change fast and you need to know when it happens. Buy the API. I did.


Do you think if i changed down to 13watt bulbs it would be better? The only reason I have such high lighting is because I have DHG and I want to get some carpet action going on lol. Also the water is extremely cloudy whenever I do a water change, Even after i add water conditioner. After 2-3 days the water gets a green tinge to it and then is also green and cloudy at the same time. I'm going to have to save up for the test kit but im stuck between the API master test kit and the API test strips, have you ever tried them?


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Master test kit! The test strips can be wildly inaccurate.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Do you think if i changed down to 13watt bulbs it would be better? The only reason I have such high lighting is because I have DHG and I want to get some carpet action going on lol. Also the water is extremely cloudy whenever I do a water change, Even after i add water conditioner. After 2-3 days the water gets a green tinge to it and then is also green and cloudy at the same time. I'm going to have to save up for the test kit but im stuck between the API master test kit and the API test strips, have you ever tried them?


I have found that 13w bulbs are too bright. You may have to go without the DHG, whatever that is. New tanks frequently get cloudy (grey) water as they settle into a balance. Cloudy water is bacteria, green water is single-celled algae. They both need a source of food to bloom - I don't know what's in your tank. There really is no contest when it comes to the API liquid Master Test Kit. You just gotta do it. And, of course, google is our friend for information on just about anything, you just have to think up the right questions/phrases.

You can do it. Keep at it.

Steven


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Django said:


> You may have to go without the DHG, whatever that is.
> 
> Steven


DHG = dwarf hair grass


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I have a 7.6 gal with dhg n pressurized c02 whenever I run out of c02 I get algae... So I keep my light on like 4 hours at a time like early morning and late at night still got algae but its not that bad. And if ur tank is near a window..(I learned the hard way) that's another issue..


----------



## A.2013 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hmm. Does Pet Mountain ship to Canada? API test kits are $17. That's the cheapest I have ever seen them. Free shipping over $49 if you register your e-mail. Not sure if that translates into any discounts to Canada. It probably wouldn't be worth it for just the test kit but if you got with a few friends and made a big order it might.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 9, 2013)

Charrr89 said:


> I have a 7.6 gal with dhg n pressurized c02 whenever I run out of c02 I get algae... So I keep my light on like 4 hours at a time like early morning and late at night still got algae but its not that bad. And if ur tank is near a window..(I learned the hard way) that's another issue..


What kind of pressurized CO2 system are you running for your 10 gallon? My tank is also near a window as well but I keep my blinds closed until night falls so not natural daylight gets to the tank. Do you have any pictures of your tank?




A.2013 said:


> Hmm. Does Pet Mountain ship to Canada? API test kits are $17. That's the cheapest I have ever seen them. Free shipping over $49 if you register your e-mail. Not sure if that translates into any discounts to Canada. It probably wouldn't be worth it for just the test kit but if you got with a few friends and made a big order it might.



I've never heard of Pet Mountain before, I'll have to check them out. $17.99 is extremely cheap as opposed to $39.99 over here in Canada. I'm thinking about ordering some product and having it shipped to some relatives over in the states in Kentucky. Who's the best US supplier you've dealt with so far? In terms of pricing and quality?


----------

